# Jumbled snowflake wrap



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I tried a snowflake wrap on my scrap. I should have squared down the measurements on the outside box because it is too big and just looks like a bunch of diamonds and boxes running every where. Something should have dinged making the outside at half the intersections, but lessons learned and notes taken. I will know next time. But I did manage to get it to close up & complete my first closed wrap. This thing was terror on my eyes once I got down to the end too. Any suggestions, I gladly except them. Play on playa!

Hell's Snowflake


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You're gonna go blind doing those snowflakes! I tried it ONE time, and don't think I wanna do it again. This was on a skinny UL blank. No 2 snowflakes are alike, right? :wink: You did great, Bubba!


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like you prepare challenges for your "office mate"!

If your geologist had the opportunity to take a close look at your thread work through his magnifier he would probably try to change the name from "Snowflake" to "Igneous Schist"! Any of various medium-grained to coarse-grained metamorphic rocks composed of laminated, often flaky parallel layers of chiefly micaceous minerals. 

A task for you to contemplate - is there any way you can add all the LOOK without adding any weight?


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Bill, I have no gumption towards putting these on a personal freshwater rod. If I built a salt water stick, I would think about it. But this is just for my personal benefit of knowing how to do it. And I ran the geo off the other day. I have got a subsea hanger hand from your neck of the woods in here with me now. He does for Coonglish, what Rosetta Stone does for all the other languages. I am learning a lot around here. 

That's what I wanted Goags hahahaha! I think mine would work better on a piece of 2-3" tubing. Lesson learned on the math part though. The eyesight thing got pretty bad on the last 1/4". I did single runs, but 2 passes with each color.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay....I give up.....a hand wrapper, seriously? Although I have some of the same DNA of one of the greatest rod builders.....I still really suck at this!  You have just confirmed that for me. Thanks a lot Bubba! :wink:


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> I tried a snowflake wrap on my scrap. I should have squared down the measurements on the outside box because it is too big and just looks like a bunch of diamonds and boxes running every where. Something should have dinged making the outside at half the intersections, but lessons learned and notes taken. I will know next time. But I did manage to get it to close up & complete my first closed wrap. This thing was terror on my eyes once I got down to the end too. Any suggestions, I gladly except them. Play on playa!
> 
> Hell's Snowflake
> View attachment 471012
> ...


just beautiful


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

too bad it turned out so bad...please send it to me immediately!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

All i can say is WOW, Thats Nice Work.


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

:cheers:


sisco kid said:


> all i can say is wow, thats nice work.


ditto!:cheers:


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks fellas and the lady, I appreciate it. If I had more speed in it, I wouldn't mind doing them on rods. I think it took 5 days at 1.5-2 hr sittings. That of course was between answering phones, emails, and eye breaks. So probably a total of 6-7 hrs of total turn time.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I know it's practice but those wraps are a great waste young man. They belong on some fishing rod waiting to catch someones personal best. Good color match and weave, green for scrap wrap.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Bubba you wraps have been looking killer!!..Awesome job!!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

That wrap is sweetness. Great job!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful work and I always wonder "How can they do that ...?". But since I do not build rods (only admiring and drooling over the rod pictures that have been posted here), I have a dumb question: Would wrapping affect the action of the rod? I would assume that most decorative wrapping would be done near the handle of the rod, then it would have very minimal affect?


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a work of art.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell I personally like the second picture it has a 3D appearance to and looks bad arse.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I like how the black line set it back in too. But it sort of changed the look of the wrap from a snowflake to a hidden star. But oh, well, better luck next time.

All I can say is if you do these kind of wraps, take notes of short comings. My list is getting longer.

Tran, wraps like this do add weight to the blank and could effect the balance.


----------

